# Have you ever been ID'd as a FA (m/f)?



## stan_der_man (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm curious if any of you, male or female have had this happen to you...

Just the other day my wife and I were out with our daughter at a local park upon which this relatively large sized woman with her child also arrived at the park. Her daughter and our daughter began playing together and at some point this woman and I sparked up a conversation. My wife who is obviously also large sized was sitting next to me a few feet away. Somehow I could tell by this woman's comfort in talking to me that she recognized I found fat women to be attractive. I've occasionally noticed while being with my wife, or when the fat girl tattoo on my arm was visible, fat women who seemed to recognize that I was a FA appeared noticeably more comfortable engaging me in conversation than women who more than likely didn't know I was a FA.

I'm curious to hear other people's take on this...


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 9, 2009)

You could be right, Stan, but there are too many variables involved to be sure. For example, the setting: what could be less threatening than talking to a couple whose child is playing with your child? The lady might have reacted differently had you been alone. Then, too, your own demeanor must contribute a lot: you consistently come across as a gentleman and a genuinely friendly person, someone who means no harm. I suspect more people notice that than notice your tattoo.

Finally, I have noticed that, in my own case, the women I meet seem a lot more relaxed around me now that my hair has turned gray!


----------



## FatAndProud (Jul 9, 2009)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Finally, I have noticed that, in my own case, the women I meet seem a lot more relaxed around me now that my hair has turned gray!



because grey hair is hot. everyone knows that.


----------



## MatthewB (Jul 9, 2009)

FatAndProud said:


> because grey hair is hot. everyone knows that.


Sure; even my _dad_ knows that! :happy:

...erm, I'm sorry, that didn't come out quite right. :doh:


----------



## FatAndProud (Jul 9, 2009)

MatthewB said:


> Sure; even my _dad_ knows that! :happy:
> 
> ...erm, I'm sorry, that didn't come out quite right. :doh:



does your dad like fat chicks? if so...give him my phone number


----------



## shadowmaker87 (Jul 9, 2009)

personally, i think big girls have more of a personality than a thin chick! they are more fun to b round with! tattos on them look way much cooler , they have way much more resecpt for othr ppl n they know how to strike up a convo and they r so much funnier ! my wife is big n i love her 4 her ! if i had to meet 1 of u guys (bbws) i would really love to take ur picture! im being serious bout ttht too!........ mark:eat2:


----------



## StarWitness (Jul 9, 2009)

My best friend is definitely on to me. We were watching _Mad Men_, and I remarked on how much I like Harry Crane, and he just kinda smirked at me and commented, "I knew you'd say that."

I'm usually way too shy IRL to flirt with BHM. I'm always concerned that because I'm a BBW that they will assume that I'm assuming they're the only guy I think I can get, or that we're "supposed to" be hitting on each other because we're both fat.


----------



## Tau (Jul 9, 2009)

StarWitness said:


> My best friend is definitely on to me. We were watching _Mad Men_, and I remarked on how much I like Harry Crane, and he just kinda smirked at me and commented, "I knew you'd say that."
> 
> I'm usually way too shy IRL to flirt with BHM. I'm always concerned that because I'm a BBW that they will assume that I'm assuming they're the only guy I think I can get, or that we're "supposed to" be hitting on each other because we're both fat.



OMG! You've just said exactly why I don't hit on fat guys! I thought I was the only one who felt that way :blush:


----------



## Melian (Jul 9, 2009)

shadowmaker87 said:


> personally, i think big girls have more of a personality than a thin chick! they are more fun to b round with! tattos on them look way much cooler , they have way much more resecpt for othr ppl n they know how to strike up a convo and they r so much funnier ! my wife is big n i love her 4 her ! if i had to meet 1 of u guys (bbws) i would really love to take ur picture! im being serious bout ttht too!........ mark:eat2:



Wow....since BBWs are "way much cooler" than us thin chicks, one must wonder why we're even allowed to live!  

Anyway, snark aside, I'm ID'd as an FA by friends all the time. It's not even exclusively old friends - new friends (who have not seen my husband) still seem to clue in. For example, I was playing the drinking game "never have I ever" (if you've never played, one person says "never have I ever ___" and then everyone who has done that thing has to take a drink) with some fairly new friends, and one of them looks right at me and says "never have I ever fucked a guy over 300lbs." They all bust out laughing (ribbing, mind you...no hate) as I down my entire gin sour


----------



## zosimos (Jul 9, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> I've occasionally noticed while being with my wife, or when the fat girl tattoo on my arm was visible, fat women who seemed to recognize that I was a FA appeared noticeably more comfortable engaging me in conversation than women who more than likely didn't know I was a FA.



Can we please see a pic of your fat girl tattoo?

And yeah, I think I get ID'd as a FA pretty regularly, often from involontary salivatory double-takes.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jul 9, 2009)

Boners are a dead giveaway.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 9, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> I'm curious if any of you, male or female have had this happen to you...
> 
> Just the other day my wife and I were out with our daughter at a local park upon which this relatively large sized woman with her child also arrived at the park. Her daughter and our daughter began playing together and at some point this woman and I sparked up a conversation. My wife who is obviously also large sized was sitting next to me a few feet away. Somehow I could tell by this woman's comfort in talking to me that she recognized I found fat women to be attractive. I've occasionally noticed while being with my wife, or when the fat girl tattoo on my arm was visible, fat women who seemed to recognize that I was a FA appeared noticeably more comfortable engaging me in conversation than women who more than likely didn't know I was a FA.
> 
> I'm curious to hear other people's take on this...



*
That Tattoo you have is awesome- and that fact that you resemble two movie stars doesn't hurt. Make sure the TMZ folks keep their distance
*


----------



## rabbitislove (Jul 9, 2009)

Im pretty forward with BHMs in real life, since a majority are wicked self concious and wouldnt know Im in to them. Plus most of my friends know, and joke about it. Its all good. I got no reason to hide in the closet.


----------



## BigChaz (Jul 9, 2009)

rabbitislove said:


> Im pretty forward with BHMs in real life, since a majority are wicked self concious and wouldnt know Im in to them. Plus most of my friends know, and joke about it. Its all good. I got no reason to hide in the closet.



I'm trying to work on this 

Many a time I havn't realized until much, much later that she might have been into me, while at the time I was telling myself she is just being nice to me. I'm getting better though! I think.


----------



## Emma (Jul 10, 2009)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> You could be right, Stan, but there are too many variables involved to be sure. For example, the setting: what could be less threatening than talking to a couple whose child is playing with your child? The lady might have reacted differently had you been alone. Then, too, your own demeanor must contribute a lot: you consistently come across as a gentleman and a genuinely friendly person, someone who means no harm. I suspect more people notice that than notice your tattoo.
> 
> Finally, I have noticed that, in my own case, the women I meet seem a lot more relaxed around me now that my hair has turned gray!



Old people always seem to smile and talk to me when I've got a fringe.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 10, 2009)

I have been. 

My friends and I were watching Jackass 2 and the scene with Goddess Patty jumping on Wee Man came on and they all turned to me and said "I BET YOU KNOW THAT CHICK" all sarcastic like and I'm like, yep, that's Goddess Patty, we've spoken a few times online, she is very cool.


----------



## Cors (Jul 10, 2009)

Shadowmaker87, I bet you haven't seen Melian's tattoos. 



rabbitislove said:


> Im pretty forward with BHMs in real life, since a majority are wicked self concious and wouldnt know Im in to them. Plus most of my friends know, and joke about it. Its all good. I got no reason to hide in the closet.



I agree, I had to throw myself at BBWs and they still won't get it, but they all get scared off when I tell them how much I looove their size. It is funny how strangers actually take me more seriously.


----------



## samuraiscott (Jul 10, 2009)

If there are any FFAs in my neighborhood that like BHMs, feel free to holla anytime. :wubu:

Oh, and I like BBWs


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 11, 2009)

Not really. In fact, most people around where I live don't even know what the hell a FA is. lol

But most larger girls around here tend to be kinda bitchy when I talk to them. Even if I were to just say hi.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 11, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *
> That Tattoo you have is awesome- and that fact that you resemble two movie stars doesn't hurt. Make sure the TMZ folks keep their distance
> *



Oh yes, I still get the Alda / Viggo double take now and then... the hazards of being a dual movie star look-alike... 



Dr. Feelgood said:


> You could be right, Stan, but there are too many variables involved to be sure. For example, the setting: what could be less threatening than talking to a couple whose child is playing with your child? The lady might have reacted differently had you been alone. Then, too, your own demeanor must contribute a lot: you consistently come across as a gentleman and a genuinely friendly person, someone who means no harm. I suspect more people notice that than notice your tattoo.
> ...



No doubt my friendly demeanor and charming personality are a draw for the ladies in the park... when I'm not ranting and kvetching about something course...  As for the gray hair... ehem... yes I'm getting there also...  

You may be right, there are many variables no doubt... The simple fact that I was with my wife could easily have been a factor in having another woman feel more comfortable engaging in conversation with a male (myself). But there were many other instances where I sat in that park (or other parks) and larger sized women didn't seem so outwardly willing to engage in conversation. It could have been the friendliness of that specific person. But I do think on a few occasions, large sized women specifically approached me and engaged in conversations because of my fat girl tattoo. (Identifying me as a FA, or simply as a matter of curiosity...? Again, hard to say...)



zosimos said:


> Can we please see a pic of your fat girl tattoo?
> 
> ...



I'm on a computer that I can't easily upload a pic at the moment, but here is the Miami Ink vid where Deidra and I got our fat girl tattoos. There is a closeup of my tattoo towards the end of the video. I had a serious bad hair day btw...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYWGy2ueBxE


----------



## zosimos (Jul 12, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> I'm on a computer that I can't easily upload a pic at the moment, but here is the Miami Ink vid where Deidra and I got our fat girl tattoos. There is a closeup of my tattoo towards the end of the video. I had a serious bad hair day btw...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYWGy2ueBxE



Niiice!! That looks awesome. Am jealous. Thanks for posting that link.


----------



## rollhandler (Jul 18, 2009)

bmann0413 said:


> Not really. In fact, most people around where I live don't even know what the hell a FA is. lol



Since I've moved I am discovering the same thing. But I still get pegged as "that guy that only likes fat girls" as soon as they see and ask about my tattoos as well.
Rollhandler


----------



## MickeyFFA (Jul 21, 2009)

Tau said:


> OMG! You've just said exactly why I don't hit on fat guys! I thought I was the only one who felt that way :blush:



Nope definetly not alone. I feel the same way too. I'm suprisingly more comfortable approaching thin, muscular men than the ones I really want to talk to. Take last night for example. I met these two cute guys and immediatly stated chatting up the thin one because I was afraid his chubby friend would think I only wanted him because I was fat too. I wonder if BHM actually think like that...


----------



## Tad (Jul 21, 2009)

MickeyFFA said:


> Take last night for example. I met these two cute guys and immediatly stated chatting up the thin one because I was afraid his chubby friend would think I only wanted him because I was fat too. I wonder if BHM actually think like that...



Yes, I'm quite positive that many do.


----------



## wrench13 (Jul 23, 2009)

Yeah, I was identified as a FA by friends, family and co-workers after I showed up at home, party, dance or after work unwinding with a fat woman on my arm. Let's face it folks, unlike someone who has a thing for SMDB or furries, some other predeliction that doensn't manifiest iteslf so obviously, if you're an out FA, someone is bound to notice the fat cuties you're with!


----------



## bigmac (Jul 28, 2009)

Apparently I'm easy to ID as an FA -- even when I'm totally unaware of the person whose ID'd me. For instance I was at a sort of punk club in London about ten years ago. I was just having a beer and listening to the music when someone pinched my butt. I turned around and there was a cute short fat girl with light brown hair and a button nose (i.e. just like all the girls I dated on the other side of the pond). I never did ask her how she knew.


----------



## kittymahlberg (Nov 21, 2010)

After a lot of lurking, I had to resurrect this post based on my recent experience.

If he isn't a ladies' man, it's harder to tell! I'm starting to wonder about this friend of mine. He doesn't hang out with big girls, but he doesn't hang out a lot with girls in general.

However, if I had a dime for every time he's mentioned that I need to be fattened up, or if I eat another bite of dessert I'll blow up like a balloon and explode. . . ! The number and outrageousness of the comments (in public, mind you) increases proportionate to the amount of alcohol he's been drinking (though he also makes these comments when stone cold sober). 

Then again, I could be seeing things through the lens of my own interests. He's a pretty crazy guy who says whatever pops into his mouth. It could be just a meaningless joke. But I'm still suspicious. Plus he's an extreme foody, and a bit on the hefty side himself. In case you couldn't tell, curiosity is driving me mad.


----------



## Adrian (Nov 22, 2010)

bigmac said:


> Apparently I'm easy to ID as an FA -- even when I'm totally unaware of the person whose ID'd me.


I also am in that situation, I guess it has to do with the great big smile that covers my face. When I am wearing sun glasses, I gather it is my eyebrows rising when I see a BBW gives away my true feelings.


----------



## Emma (Nov 22, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> Not really. In fact, most people around where I live don't even know what the hell a FA is. lol
> 
> But most larger girls around here tend to be kinda bitchy when I talk to them. Even if I were to just say hi.



Probably a bit late to reply to this. If someone approached me in the street I'd probably come across as a bit standoffish or bitchy but really I'd just be a bit like urmmmmm what the fuck do i say? lol


----------



## samuraiscott (Nov 22, 2010)

My ex girlfriend was really the one to point it out before any friends or family did. She knew I liked big girls and on occasion would be like, aw, there's a cute big girl and point her out when we were somewhere. We were on vacation once and she was kind of worried that the big girls staying up on the next floor might catch my eye, telling me about how glad she was they left the pool before I got there.

Everyone now knows I like BBWs, and it's not really anything anyone has a problem with. My cousin is a BBW web model who has been on the Tyra Banks show and she advertises her site on the Paysite Board.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't believe I've ever been identified as an FA by anyone without actually telling people. Then again, I'm so oblivious that I could be mistaken.


----------



## Venom (Nov 30, 2010)

Most people that know me have figured out that I'm a FFA just from the guys I date and comments I make. My coworkers have all figured it out and when a BHM comes in to my work I almost always end up being their server even when I am not serving that day.


----------



## TimeTraveller (Dec 26, 2010)

For those of you who have been ID'd as FAs, have you noticed that some people take it too far and assume you must want to jump into the sack with every fat woman you see? :doh:

I've been ID'd as an FA by one of my wife's snoopy and more dramatic friends who is a size 0 and seems insulted I'm not attracted to her. Once I bumped into one of my wife's 2nd cousins, a woman of about 500 pounds, in a Barnes & Noble. We were chatting and laughing when the snoop turned up and took a big interest in who I was talking to. Not "hello", not "how are you?", just "who's this?" I introduced them and for fun, knowing how snoopy she was, I didn't tell her the other woman was one of my wife's cousins. About 5 minutes later the snoop brought my wife over, possibly to catch me in the act "flirting" with a fatter woman. My wife and her cousin were glad to see each other and started chatting, and they had no idea the snoop was disappointed I wasn't in trouble.


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 4, 2011)

I have one friend in particular who like to play the "what about him?" game.
"Hey, you think that fat guy is sexy?" 

"wellwhatabouthim?"

"WHAT?!? You like that guy, but not this one?"

Hours of barside entertainment.


----------



## Fox (Jan 17, 2011)

Possibly once, but I don't remember. Most my life, I've been identified as a gay guy, which isn't completely true.


----------



## mediaboy (Jan 22, 2011)

I know a fair amount of BHM's. I'm not exactly sure why - I just do, ok.

Its always really interesting to meet their girl friends for the first time.

They get introduced, I get introduced, I introduce my girl friend...

Then there is always this magical eye ball fuckery between myself & their lady as if to say "hell yeah... keep on play'n player..."

I'm just curious if any FFA's have had similar precious moments with FA's?


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 22, 2011)

mediaboy said:


> I know a fair amount of BHM's. I'm not exactly sure why - I just do, ok.
> 
> Its always really interesting to meet their girl friends for the first time.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if you're asking from the POV of a BBW/FFA (or if that matters) but when I do meet other people who like fatties, yes there often is a sort of secret-handshake-like nod or wink. Definitely. LOL


----------

